# Bass Candy Color Pattern BIG JOSHY Destroys Hocking River



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I just had a fantastic evening on the Hocking River. The water level is finally down and I can reach some good casting angles along the bank. I tied on the bog joshy again lol This time I am trying the Bass Candy color pattern. Needless to say the fish were inhaling this bait! Anyone else like the Bass Candy? The fish seemed to love it! I even tried throwing a Rapala xrap for about 35 minutes with no bites. Go check out this line PEELING action!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

That is why Josh named that color what he did, Maybe he should have named it drum candy


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Lundy said:


> That is why Josh named that color what he did, Maybe he should have named it drum candy


Drum Candy would be legit lol... I know one thing is they love that particular color so far! the Smoke Shad has caught my PB this year at 28" so I cant leave that one out either!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Cann You orderBIG JOSHY online somewhere?


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

RiverWader said:


> Cann You orderBIG JOSHY online somewhere?


I just get them from local bait stores. I know Downs Bait shop near Lake Logan has a ton of them!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> I just get them from local bait stores. I know Downs Bait shop near Lake Logan has a ton of them!


I know where Downs is,thanks


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

RiverWader said:


> Cann You orderBIG JOSHY online somewhere?


WWW.BIGJOSHYSWIMBAITS.COM


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again. The Hocking is an extraordinary river for fishing and holds so many different species. When I was down there going to OU I spent a lot of time fishing between Whites Mill and Nelsonville. Watching this video really makes me wish I was back there. I’m also heartbroken of all those wasted years I missed out on the Big Joshy baits being down there. I love those things man! Great footage.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

The Hocking is a special place for sure , I miss wading for 5 summers thatss all I would do, is wade went Logan to Coolville caught some monsters


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

1MoreKast said:


> I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again. The Hocking is an extraordinary river for fishing and holds so many different species. When I was down there going to OU I spent a lot of time fishing between Whites Mill and Nelsonville. Watching this video really makes me wish I was back there. I’m also heartbroken of all those wasted years I missed out on the Big Joshy baits being down there. I love those things man! Great footage.


I am extremely glad I was introduced to these baits!!! The Hocking is just an amazing river!! When the water gets low and I can wade wait until you see some smallie spots I have!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> WWW.BIGJOSHYSWIMBAITS.COM


Thanks Saugeyefisher! I might have to go online myself! it might save me a few bucks


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> I am extremely glad I was introduced to these baits!!! The Hocking is just an amazing river!! When the water gets low and I can wade wait until you see some smallie spots I have!


 Most of the great Smallie spots are near Nelsontucky IMHO


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> Thanks Saugeyefisher! I might have to go online myself! it might save me a few bucks


Also when you visit the columbus area stop bye fishermans warehouse on William's road in south columbus. They are now running Big Joshy Swimbaits. They have brought back the 2.3 swim,and have re stocked all the crawls. Both great baits,along with the 3.25 and J5. Alot of really solid fish get caught up here on the j5 certain times of year! 
Lmao I've been buying them forever now. My first purchase was out of the back of a mini van,lololol.....


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Fishermans Warehouse is a great place, I would make the trip from Glourter often


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

RiverWader said:


> Fishermans Warehouse is a great place, I would make the trip from Glourter often


And now make the trip more worth it we have a vances just down the road on alum creek


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

do You guys have website order fron?? Icant drive anymore


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

RiverWader said:


> do You guys have website order fron?? Icant drive anymore


Bigjoshyswimbaits.com


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

RiverWader said:


> do You guys have website order fron?? Icant drive anymore


Theres a link about 8 or 9 posts above yours.....


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Theres a link about 8 or 9 posts above yours.....


 Thanks


----------

